# Anybody in South Texas?



## Danilo-11 (Dec 4, 2005)

I lived in Missouri for many years and I just moved to San Antonio
and besides that, I'm finally buying my first house.
So now, it looks like finally I'll be able to buy a FTA satellite dish.

I'm from Venezuela, so I'm hoping to get channels from over there.
But I'd be glad if I can get channels from anywhere in Latinamerica.
I'm hoping that i don't have to buy a dish larger than 3-4'.

Can somebody give me an idea of what size of dish I would need (I'd like to get NSS 806 for the Venezuelan channels)
and what channels from latinamerica you guys get


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

You're looking at at least a 40" / 1m dish as you can see on this footprint map for that bird:
http://www.lyngsat-maps.com/maps/nss806_hemi.html

Not 100% sure what LNB you would need.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Hrm, I looked some more into this and I found: "Necessita una antena 2 ou 2.4 m, LNB banda C circular con um Teflon dentro do LNB"


----------



## Danilo-11 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info

My house is gonna be facing NW, so my backyard will be facing SE with no trees around.
But since it's a new development, I don't want to buy a huge dish.

That's why I started this thread,
to see what people in South Texas are using and what channels they can get.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

That bird is C-band. You're going to have an awfully hard time getting those channels in on a 1m dish, regardless of what the footprint map says. The elevation for that bird in SA is only 19, so it is very low in the sky. You can try and see if you can get a signal from a 1m dish, but I think you'll just be wasting your time. A 6 foot or more C-band dish is what you really need to get that bird from your location. 

But I don't know if it's worth all the trouble, anyway, because it looks as though most of the channels are encryted.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Iam south of you down around corpus. Have a 10ft dish with c and ku lnbs never got NSS 806 for the Venezuelan channels. Did get mexico city.


----------



## Danilo-11 (Dec 4, 2005)

Damn 
Thanks for the help


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Danilo-11 said:


> That's why I started this thread,
> to see what people in South Texas are using and what channels they can get.


Not that we don't like talking to you, but the best way to find that out is to ask your local satellite equipment dealer. We can give you good guesses, but the dealer can tell you exactly what he can see.


----------

